# Wacky Rig & Snaps



## FishingBuds (May 31, 2008)

well I taught myself another lesson today, NO Snaps For WackY RiG.

I've tried fast snaps and they failed for me for wacky rig.

I've tried inter-lock snaps and they failed for me for wacky rig today.

I tied a good'ol palomar knot straight to the finesse #3 extra wide hook and no failures


----------



## cyberflexx (May 31, 2008)

i use a split ring on the worm and i put my weedless hook under splitring and not penerate the worm, this way i can re-use over and over if i dont get any hits on a certain color

zoom trick worm size 3 split ring
5 inch senko size 6 split ring


----------



## FishingBuds (May 31, 2008)

cyberflexx said:


> i use a split ring on the worm and i put my weedless hook under splitring and not penerate the worm, this way i can re-use over and over if i dont get any hits on a certain color
> 
> zoom trick worm size 3 split ring
> 5 inch senko size 6 split ring



gotta pic of that set up? I'm loosen the image of the "weedless hook under splitring"


----------



## cyberflexx (May 31, 2008)

no i dont.. let me see if I can explain..

I use an eagle claw weedless hook, split ring and worm

I put splitring on worm in the middle, sometimes i offset it a little. I take the hook and put it through the splitring and the hook doesnt penetrate the plastic worm...my digital cam broke, or i would get a pic for you

sort of like this but with a different hook.


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2008)

This type of hook:





With this setup:


----------



## cyberflexx (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Jim... I just dont buy the rubber rings and the install tool. I found a good deal on some splitrings at Kmart that were on the clearance rack and I bought all that I could find, they rang up 35 cent for a pack of 10. 

I usually wet the tailend of the zoom trickworm with saliva and slide the metal splitring on and it stays right there in the middle of the worm with no problem.. If you put the split ring on from the head end of the worm, its harder to put on since the plastic is thicker on the head end, than the tail..


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2008)

I purchased 200 o-rings on ebay for $5 and use a plain old Sharpie cap! (I also have the tool)

I stick the senko in the cap and slide the oring over...viola!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks, I haven't seen that before


----------



## Nickk (Jun 1, 2008)

Jim said:


> I purchased 200 o-rings on ebay for $5 and use a plain old Sharpie cap! (I also have the tool)
> 
> I stick the senko in the cap and slide the oring over...viola!




what size o-ring do you use?


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm not sure what size they are. If you do a search for "senko o-ring" on ebay you will see them.


----------



## Pinball (Jun 8, 2008)

My buddy was trying to explain this rig to me, so the visual was greatly appreciated. Now the next question is how do you fish this rig?


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2008)

Pinball said:


> My buddy was trying to explain this rig to me, so the visual was greatly appreciated. Now the next question is how do you fish this rig?



This one is a line watching technique in my opinion. I tend to get allot of gut hooks when not paying attention. With the Wacky rig, Throw it where you normally would, but watch for the line for quick movement. When you toss the bait it will flutter on its way down. 

Here is a video of the flutter I found on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKHfgZr_-Us


----------



## Pinball (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the video Jim. Now I can't wait to get out in the water and try it out!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 9, 2008)

With a Wacky Rig, I catch a lot of fish that eat it on the initial fall or when the worm is sitting on the bottom after the initial fall. I also use the O-Ring method thanks to Jim.


----------



## Pinball (Jun 9, 2008)

Well since I will be putting a shopping list together to hand out for the kids for fathers day, what should I have in my tackle box to start out with? What is the best brand of worm to use? Are Yamamoto's better than the others?


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2008)

Pinball said:


> Well since I will be putting a shopping list together to hand out for the kids for fathers day, what should I have in my tackle box to start out with? What is the best brand of worm to use? Are Yamamoto's better than the others?




Senkos work well, But Any cheap(er) knock off will work also (Its more of a confidence thing). Pm me your address and I will send you a few O-Rings to have.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 10, 2008)

Jim Thanks for the thought of going to ebay..

I bought 2 kits ( 1 for me and 1 for my fishing buddy) each kit has 200 big rings for the 5 inch senko and a tool. both of them shipped was 21 bucks. That's alot cheaper than the metal split rings I was using..

I think I might try to put a finishing nail in the end of one of my senkos to give it a vertical wobble fall or maybe a worm rattle..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 10, 2008)

Pinball said:


> Well since I will be putting a shopping list together to hand out for the kids for fathers day, what should I have in my tackle box to start out with? What is the best brand of worm to use? Are Yamamoto's better than the others?




GY are better then the others - but cost a ton more. Also, they will not always out fish a Yum or Tiki Stick 

Get some of the worms from JDBaits - he uses high end plastics (same or better then GY Senko) to make the worms and the price is far better. I suggest his 4" and 5" sticks in green pumpkin and black - cannot go wrong with those colors. Ask him for extra salt (GY Senkos have a ton of salt to make them heavy) 

https://jdbaits.com/products.htm


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 10, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Pinball said:
> 
> 
> > Well since I will be putting a shopping list together to hand out for the kids for fathers day, what should I have in my tackle box to start out with? What is the best brand of worm to use? Are Yamamoto's better than the others?
> ...




Thanks Esquired but Pinball if you are just looking to stock a tackle box with sticks I can not even compete with tiki sticks they are inexpensive at only $3.99 a pack, come in some good colors, offer a good mix between action and durability and are readily available. However if you want a custom color or custom bait that isn't available in stores please send me an e-mail and ill get right on it for you.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 10, 2008)

If ya ever run out of O-rings you can go to Lowes and get them.


----------



## Pinball (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks you everybody for all of this awesome information. Hopefully I will get a chance this weekend to try this out!!


----------

